# Shakira sex tape being shopped



## Death Certificate (Sep 7, 2012)

> Spanish and Latin American outlets are reporting that a sex tape involving singer Shakira and Barcelona star defender Gerard Pique is being shopped.
> 
> Rumors about the tape have swirled for weeks ? and representatives for Shakira have repeatedly denied its existence, but Spanish magazine Intervieu reports that a Barcelona talent agent was offered the tape for sale.
> 
> ...


----------



## kazuri (Sep 7, 2012)

Gasp! Not someone who is famous for making noise?!


----------



## Bishop (Sep 7, 2012)

I saw it, her hips lied.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2012)

Shakira sex tape?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 7, 2012)

Shakira's old now.


----------



## Darc (Sep 7, 2012)

Produce the tape or fuck off.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Shakira's old now.


Halle Berry is in her 40s and ugly people are in their 20s. Who gives a fuck?

Age would get in the way of an a relationship it wouldn't get in the way of me getting up in a gal's belly.


----------



## Spock (Sep 7, 2012)

Gerard Piqu?, you say ?


----------



## Bishop (Sep 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Shakira sex tape?


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 7, 2012)

hell yea


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2012)

I wouldn't mind giving this rumored video a watch.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 7, 2012)

Show video or it didn't happen


----------



## drache (Sep 7, 2012)

eh whatever bet it's not even real


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 7, 2012)

This interests me.


----------



## monafifia (Sep 7, 2012)

That's funny


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 7, 2012)

Please let it be real and released.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2012)

Any links to this...I think I'll conduct my own research.


----------



## AmigoOne (Sep 7, 2012)

this thread = unanimous yes


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 8, 2012)

i heard on the radio that the video quality is grainy. still, i will be sure to add her video to my celebrity collection. all in all, i'm sure miss shakira has nothing to be ashamed off. i bet she works her hips and thigs just as well in this new video as she has in all the others.


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Sep 8, 2012)

Just another celeb tape to gain more attention. It's all in how they spin the story.


----------



## Derezzed (Sep 8, 2012)

Subscribing to this thread in case the tape gets released


----------



## Olympian (Sep 8, 2012)

Energize the tape to my private chambers as soon it arrives, Scotty.


----------



## Sygurgh (Sep 8, 2012)

Totally outside the topic but, what is the source of this gif? The guy is awesome.


----------



## orochipein (Sep 8, 2012)

thats it, i wanna see this sex tape as soon as possible.


----------



## Fran (Sep 8, 2012)

this is relevant to my penis


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 8, 2012)

My body is ready.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Detective (Sep 8, 2012)

NF, I have read your secretly sent PMs and will take on your case for free. I am currently scouring the internet for the source of the sex tape and shall inform you accordingly. However as a preview, based on my logic and past research, the video itself will most likely include the following actions:

EXHIBIT Ass:



EXHIBIT Tease:



EXHIBIT Boomshakalaka:



EXHIBIT Just click it damn it:



In other news, if given the chance, I would hit it so hard that it would bounce off the bottom of a bottomless hole and then sink back into the depths.

God damn.


----------



## TSC (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## ovanz (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 9, 2012)

Like everyone else said, links plox



> and representatives for Shakira have repeatedly denied its existence



Which means it real


----------



## Revolution (Sep 9, 2012)

That boomshakalaka cannot be seen, but when opened on a new tab, it takes to you the porn video.


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2012)

Dem hips don't lie


----------



## CandleGuy (Sep 9, 2012)

^ That third  GIF

LAWD have mercy


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Dem hips don't lie


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUT5rEU6pqM&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CandleGuy (Sep 9, 2012)

Imagine

[YOUTUBE]EIhbfu_R-R4[/YOUTUBE]

A man can dream


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2012)

Like she always say whenever where ever.


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2012)

Shake dat ass gurl in dem see thru pants


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 9, 2012)

This thread has now been added to alerts.

As soon as something comes up I should get all email to tell me the sex tape is available


----------



## CandleGuy (Sep 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Shake dat ass gurl in dem see thru pants



This is the best thread currently on NF


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Shake dat ass gurl in dem see thru pants



What pants ?


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 9, 2012)

Think I found a sex tape of Shakira but it was released two years ago and it might not be her

although it says Shakira sex tape


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Shake dat ass gurl in dem see thru pants



Operation Hips Don't Lie

But really Goddamn


----------



## アストロ (Sep 9, 2012)

there's so much love in this thread.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 9, 2012)

Operation Hips


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 9, 2012)

アストロ said:


> there's so much love in this thread.



Love for DAT ASS


----------



## Bazu'aal (Sep 9, 2012)

Subbing for Operation: PLs pl0x link dat Shakira sex tape.


----------



## TSC (Sep 9, 2012)

pm me once some got link to it. I need the video for drawing references purposes.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 9, 2012)

As soon as I read Shakira, My mind immediately said Pique.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol Pique        .

Xavi probably assisted him.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Sep 9, 2012)

The OP should be edited to put the list of usernames in this thread that demand to see the video.  Make this shindig organized for pming.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 9, 2012)

the OP probably is stunned he's gotten so many people here


then again all those Shakira gifs make me want to fap hard


----------



## Trinity B (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Shozan (Sep 9, 2012)

Now we can confirm that she dyed her hair!


----------



## EJ (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't understand why people are so turned on by sex tapes. The invasion of privacy, and deception just turn me off from it.

Maybe I'm overly judgmental towards other people about this, but I find it sick.


----------



## Trinity B (Sep 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> I don't understand why people are so turned on by sex tapes. The invasion of privacy, and deception just turn me off from it.
> 
> Maybe I'm overly judgmental towards other people about this, but I find it sick.



It's just porn without the other person knowing they are being filmed. Seems legit to me.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



jk I don't like it either.


----------



## EJ (Sep 9, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2012)

Taking it to that next level.....


----------



## Ginkurage (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 9, 2012)

what the fuck man


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> I don't understand why people are so turned on by sex tapes. The invasion of privacy, and deception just turn me off from it.
> 
> Maybe I'm overly judgmental towards other people about this, but I find it sick.




But...but she's prepared her whole for this sex tape 





And she wants it rough and raw from papi


----------



## EJ (Sep 9, 2012)

Not really funny. Not even considering the fact that the images don't work.


----------



## Kusa (Sep 9, 2012)

I would like to see that.


----------



## quizmasterG (Sep 9, 2012)

here we go again... publicity stunt?? paris hilton anyone?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Shake dat ass gurl in dem see thru pants



i rather have this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2012)

Flow said:


> I don't understand why people are so turned on by sex tapes. The invasion of privacy, and deception just turn me off from it.
> 
> Maybe I'm overly judgmental towards other people about this, but I find it sick.



I highly doubt there is anything to feel sorry about. What will happen they will deny it existence then when they cant deny it no more and the tape surface. They will then market the sex tape and make a fortune off of it. So many celebrities done this shit it is not even funny. Makes you wonder if they had plan this shit all along.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 9, 2012)

I wonder how clear the cell phone is?


----------



## Le Pirate (Sep 9, 2012)

I think I'll need to have a look at it to determine whether it's real or fake.


----------



## Olympian (Sep 10, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> The OP should be edited to put the list of usernames in this thread that demand to see the video.  Make this shindig organized for pming.



I approve with the power of a thousand Suns.

*Operation Tango* in the initial stages of process.


----------



## Roman (Sep 10, 2012)

A lot of sexual tension in this thread.

Carry on.


----------



## firefist (Sep 10, 2012)

nice                      .


----------



## navy (Sep 10, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i rather have this


----------



## hadou (Sep 10, 2012)

It's funny how every time there's a new post on this thread everyone comes and checks to see if there is any news on the video.


----------



## Zeno (Sep 10, 2012)

Dafuq... Seriously who the hell cares about Shakira. So many horny people.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Shakira sex tape?



This 

reaction img's usually dont get me, but damn


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2012)

100% Taylor Swift is more beautiful that Shakira and more of a woman too no bichy looks or anything.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 12, 2012)

i haven't looked for the tape/video yet, but i guess i'll start soon. i guess i'll have to get the vaselline ready.  if anyone has found the tape already feel free to pm me the link. hell, if you'd found a look-alike pm me the link.


----------



## CandleGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> 100% Taylor Swift is more beautiful that Shakira and more of a woman too no bichy looks or anything.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 14, 2012)

I always wanted to see her naked ass shakin'...so I'm axiously awaiting more developments.


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> 100% Taylor Swift is more beautiful that Shakira and more of a woman too no bichy looks or anything.


----------



## Kusa (Sep 14, 2012)

Taylor Swift and Shakira have both  a really pretty face but Taylor Swifts body is nothing next to Shakiras body.Shakiras body is perfect.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2012)

Taylor Swift's face looks like a fish


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 14, 2012)

Taylor Swift has nothing on Shakira's face OR body


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 14, 2012)

Could we just agree to not post in this thread till a video is released? Everytime I see an update in this thread I get an anticipation boner that is wasted....


----------



## Bazu'aal (Sep 14, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Could we just agree to not post in this thread till a video is released? Everytime I see an update in this thread I get an anticipation boner that is wasted....



This dammit! 

Whoops, I contributed to the issue I was agreeing with.


----------



## Captain Dupe (Sep 21, 2012)

Chibason said:


> I always wanted to see her naked ass shakin'...so I'm axiously awaiting more developments.



This. Is. True. Everyone wants that.


----------



## hammer (Sep 21, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> 100% Taylor Swift is more beautiful that Shakira and more of a woman too no bichy looks or anything.


----------



## Drift Kill3r (Sep 21, 2012)

We need to find this video


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 21, 2012)

HHNNNNNNGGGG!!


----------



## Captain Dupe (Sep 26, 2012)

Found this


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 26, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> 100% Taylor Swift is more beautiful that Shakira and more of a woman too no bichy looks or anything.



Taylor Swift is a breadstick with a nice face

Shakira is the deluxe meal plan


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i rather have this



Yes Linkdarkside...we all know what you'd rather have. You post it in every single thread talking about another female. No one cares.


----------



## pikachuwei (Sep 27, 2012)

tiem to bookmark this thread


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 27, 2012)

Too short                   .


----------



## Kiss (Sep 27, 2012)

Now I'm curious..


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 27, 2012)

Kiss said:


> Now I'm curious..



you are a female why would you want to see another female's porn video?


----------

